# selling our items



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

In the past I remember some one telling us about a place where we can sell our products for free. Can anyone help me find where I can sell. I would like to get something started to where I can sell some of my works. Thank You Jim Earl

-Jim Earl


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Jim,

Check out Etsy.com - there's a woodworking category. Ebay is always an option too.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Jim,
Maybe you should start your own website. I recently received this info from Microsoft about starting a free website. Maybe this can help you. I've been wondering about starting my own Website, but I have never tried selling anything. Maybe someone could give me some advice on the use of a Website, even if you're not in any kind of business.
I hope this can help you Jim !!!
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/officelive/FX101534261033.aspx?xid=aub0050008830mrt


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Jim and Dick,
I use www.wordpress.com, great place, free, you can just about do all with wordpress!!!

Go to their site above or check out my blog at: www.frank.wordpress.com

Works well with Google search engines, free photo imaging and if you have more questions write them down and I will try and help. Best of all you can start out without knowing much and learn as you grow. Plenty of people there who are willing to help.

Have a good day!
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

You can look at the first website I made at http://geocities.com/obiwan_themonk/index.html . It's been free since 2003. You need a free yahoo e-mail address and basic knowledge of html (hyper text markup language). I'm sure there are enough Lumberjocks with knowledge on how to do this and you should be up and running in no time.
Obi


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Like Frank, I have wordpress for my other woodworking blog, and I think it's much easier to use than blogger, with comperable features. I've had to result to using HTML and CSS hacks on the blogger template with mixed results. I'd rather not have to get into the twigs of programming, Rather use real twigs offline! (but now that blogger is upgrading its service, so things may change, as they always do.) There are several "free services" out there, but i'd stick with a "big" one. I've had a blog totally dissapear on me with another service. Others can be S L O W.

I'll probably move by blogging to here and reserve my wordpress site for a more commercial presence, if I don't get someone to maintain a "site/store" for me (when the time comes). Which I think would be more professional looking (but not free either). Until then, I'd prefer to not have to worry about credit card transactions and that type of thing, so using paypal with E-bay or Etsy seems a good way to ease into things without having to build or maintain everything (virtual) yourself.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a question, do you think it would make sense to have a website, even if you don't sell anything ?


----------



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello Dick; I have a web site on yahoo. You asked if it would make sence to have a web site even if you don't sell anything. I believe to me the answer is yes. I use my web site to keep in touch with Family and close friends. They see mine and I see theres and we send each other messages. I enjoy mine and I want to find out if I can sell from there. Thank You Dick for you comment. If you would like to look at my web site, it is; 
http://www.myspace.com/earle5


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

I have the luxury of having a friend who develops website content for Enterprise Rent-A-Car. He offered to help me build my woodworking website. He also has a wife and two kids and a whole lot going on in his life, so the time we have to develop it is sporatic, to say the least. But he doesn't charge me much of anything and his work is top-notch.

In addition to helping me build my website, I'm usually able to gleen some interesting "life knowledge" from him, as well. For example…

When we first sat down to design it and discuss the details, he started off with three words on a piece of paper. They were, "Good", "Fast", and "Cheap". He said I could pick two. (The reasoning being that you can have a service performed good and fast, but it will cost more money, fast and cheap, but it will be sub-par work, or good and cheap, but it will take a longer time.)

I went with Good and Cheap… that's why we're just getting to the second page after most of a year. But man, is it good. And it really hasn't cost me that much, considering…

Since that first meeting, I've found myself applying that basic philosophy to so much more in my life! It is a very interesting way to look at things. It also catches the attention of management at my normal 40HAW job when I throw that out there after they give me an impossible deadline for excellent work at mediocre pay…

Eventually, I'll get around to posting things I've made and actually have in inventory. For now, I'm lucky enough to keep up with the things I have to make/want to make for presents and the like.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I am trying to find outlets for my work as well. Obviously, I would like to keep the cost to a minimum (e.g. - free) if possible. I know I can set up an online store on my website, but there are those darn monthly charges to deal with. The costs per sale are livable. Of course, that opens up the whole can of worms about shipping, packaging, tracking, etc. I guess that I should be looking for local outlets. Maybe a local gift shop for smaller items, and a furniture store for the larger ones. Before I do that, I want to make sure my quality is up to snuff.

By the way Dick, I think you should have a website to show off your products even if they are not for sale. Like someone said, use a free site like Yahoo to add some pictures. Then, when someone asks, you can send them a link to show what you have done.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Bill I've seen your website. Your stuff will make the grade. Your furniture will probably do just fine in a craft store. ( Not many furniture store can handle real furniture,but sometimes they need custom work done or repair work done. good luck)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Dennis. I have seen your site too, and love the work. I know mine is not as creative as yours, but hopefully "good enough".


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Dick, I created my first website just to have all of my favorites in one place. My second website is the same thing with other pages in the works for "Items for Sale", to be added. Most of the stuff in "my Projects" were just to show off my skills, but with things picking up, I'm going to need to have a "store" page so that I can make some money.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I am coming to that conclusion too Michael. An online store for smaller items, not the furniture items. If I could create a steady stream of income from these smaller items, that would in turn fund my future tool purchases and eventual free standing shop.

Has anyone on Lumberjocks created an online store? What were the results?

Maybe we should get Martin to set up a store on Lumberjocks? For a small listing fee and maybe a small percentage, it could find the site and give us a place to sell things.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Just my 2 cent worth….It would be great if we could create a site that is more like a gallery. We could post our work by the builder with the sale price listed. the site would take a cut say 5 to 10 %.... It would be easier to promote one big site rather than everyone's individual sites. We could even break up the index of woodworkers by region. I have been thinking about this for quite a while now. We could even perhaps hold auctions (charity)... and have featured woodworkers on the first page on a rotating basis. Just marbles rolling through my head.


----------



## BobGlenn (Mar 21, 2007)

Have been playing around with the idea of a website…......NAW
As some have mentioned the monthly fees, etc.

Here is what I have been doing…...

Have a booth setup at this location
http://www.countrylanegeneralstore.com/m_show.htm
In fact got top billing the first picture is mine. Been with them 3 years.
They have 70+ vendors (1 is me)

Here is my 2nd location, been with them 7 years.
http://borkholder.com/dv/index.htm
They have 400+ vendors.

Now both places take a % of my sales, I build in the price to offset that.

As Dick Cain questioned should one have a website.

Here is my Freebie
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/554397384BTHXal?vhost=home-and-garden
All the items seen have been SOLD,

Also printed on business cards, keeps me busy…....A lot of referals…....hope this helps


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I think that you will be able to list projects for sale here on LumberJocks this year  with some extra features.. I don't have the exact details in place but I'm already toying with the idea for some time… LumberJocks "for sale" directory - what do you say ?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea Martin


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Martin what a great idea. Not everything I make for SWMBO is 'exactly what she was thinking of'. I would like to find a method to recover atleast cost if possible without having to try and maintain a web site. I really like the idea.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Go for it Martin…or what ever the new saying is. I think it would be a great idea!

That would complete one of our wishlist items. Now for that co-op and …..


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

You have Lumberjocks for sale? I could use a couple to work in my shop


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I use the Microsoft Office Live for my website. I went with the freebie option which still gives you your own domain name (www.darrylmasterson.com) along with 5 email addresses.

One of the nice aspects of the Microsoft option is that there is no coding needed to get the site up and running, it's all drag and drop. I have to say I'm actually impressed with the job Microsoft has done!

they also have an option that I'm considering where you can drop in an HTML module where you can do some coding. This I think is what I'll use to eventually add paypal to my website to be able to sell things.


----------



## NicoleSpag (Mar 28, 2007)

Google has a free service too that is super easy to use (just point and click using over 30 basic templates). You can get more info at http://pages.google.com. Of course you need a gmail account, but that's easy enough to get.

Your gmail address will be your domain (example gmailaddress.googlepages.com)
but an easy fix is to buy a domain and forward it to that address. I know GoDaddy allows forwarding with the domain purchase (around $7 for a year)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Go Daddy is where I have my site, and the prices are quite reasonable for a static site. I am working on adding some new items, and hopefully a shopping cart as well. The idea is I can make some "production" items to generate a revenue stream, then I can re-invest that money into my business for equipment, materials, etc.

Of course if I could sell through Lumberjocks, I would like that too. Martin could get a cut, and I would not have all of the expense of setting up a shopping site.


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

I too am using Go Daddy and so far I have been pretty happy. With any luck I may be attending the show in Vegas in July and hopefully attending a seminar on "making the internet work for you" the problem is there is another seminar on design at the same time so… We'll see


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I've had a number of websites over the years. Our treefarm website was of the free variety on Tripod for years. I just recently converted it to Tripod's paid service to get the extra bandwidth. I'll be posting Sketchup models of my woodwork designs there shortly. All the free services have fairly easy template driven website construction tools.

I like the Lumberjocks for sale idea.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm planning to work on the "On Sale" feature this week  the idea is already in my mind. It will be simple but I think you will like it. And we can enhance it down the road.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Way to go Martin! You come back from vacation all full of energy and making changes at a fast pace. All for the good too!

I am looking forward to this announcement!


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

I came here looking to see if anything was in place to buy from other on here. I'd love to see that feature. I don't have much to spend but I might see something I need or I must have.

Diane


----------



## dataman (Sep 15, 2006)

Having a web site can be a fun and frustrating experience all at the same time.
I built one after we moved from Oak Park, IL to Pueblo, Co and posted our building progress so all our friends and relatives could follow us and see the details of what we are doing.
To day we have over 1,600 pictures and 34 pages of detailed building progress. 
We found it much easier than sending indivudual emails or letters with pictures and explination of what the pictures where. 
Since the home structure is quite unique (thin shell or schulptured concrete) it has generated a great deal of interest and followers. I now have a list of well over 150 individuals that are notified when we add things to the web site.
If interested check it out at Mountain View Dome


----------

